# alloy wheel refurb in Aberdeen



## b3s-alpina (Jun 6, 2012)

afternoon folks

im sure this has been asked a load of times on here but .....

away to take off my alloys for the winter and put on the winter rubber and looking to get the alloys refurbished when they are off

rather it was in the aberdeen area as its a set of 21 " alloys and posting might be on the steep side !!!

cheers


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm sure there a place in Inverurue do them - found them, PPS Powder Coating, http://forums.sidc.co.uk/topic/37779-alloy-wheel-refurbishment-1010-for-pps-inverurie/see this link

Hope this helps.

I had mine done in Inverness by the newly-opened *The Wheel Specialist* franchise. Great job and reasonable too. :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

There was and not sure if there still is a The Wheel Specialist in Dyce. I've taken my 5 series there, after a bit of time it appeared the coating had sunk in places. Took it back and it was booked in straightaway and redone FoC. If you speak to Ash he seems to he the most knowledgable. They also do a good range of colours.

I believe with PPS that you need to get the tyres off and drop the alloys off for 3 days.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ Indeed there is [didn't know that] - here they are......

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/locations/aberdeen/


----------



## b3s-alpina (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks for the info. Has anyone you know used them ? Not wanting to sound like a total [email protected] but they are one expensive set of alloys and really dont want them trashed !


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the guys at Polished Bliss have used PPS before but they could maybe confirm. As for the wheel specialist more than happy with their service.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Will_G said:


> ....... As for the wheel specialist more than happy with their service.


x 2. :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I've used PPS out in inverurie, great service and fantastic work.

I've got a thread on here somewhere...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160983


----------



## b3s-alpina (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks for the help most appreciated so what they can offer 

cheers


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

+1 For PPS  AFAIK they have a mobile tyre fitted that comes in and removes/refits the tyres now aswell.

Steve


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

IIRC PPS only do powder coating
I have a set of 16s for the winter and I'm going to give the wheel specialist a try in Dyce for them, if they are any good they will get my 18" M Paras to do later on


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

If your wanting 1st class service - motorwerks will send them away to be refurbed down south. If you have winter wheels then this could be an option.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Pristine Alloys have a few agents up here and Motorwerks is one of them, that's who they send them away to


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Dropped of the 16" winters in to the Wheel Specialist in Dyce on Saturday, and asked for them to be ready today, the actually called yesterday to let me know they were ready but I couldn't make it over yesterday, so I picked them up today, tyres fitted and balanced and wheels look spot on, they have done a very good job
They also send wheels away down south for diamond cutting as they don't do that up here, so I will more than likely give them my 18" M Paras to send away for that
Over all very happy so far and I would recommend them to anyone up here, very friendly service right from the first point of contact


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

My mate had his wheels done at the Wheel Specialist Dyce, they made a pretty poor job of them on the first attempt (dust specs trapped under paint) They re did them and were perfect second time round.


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Ive just been quoted £85 a corner for 16" wheels from the wheel specialist, doesn't seem very reasonable any other suggestions?


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Callummarshall said:


> Ive just been quoted £85 a corner for 16" wheels from the wheel specialist, doesn't seem very reasonable any other suggestions?


Hmm seems dear to me almost cheaper to buy a new alloy depending on make.Was going to put mine in but not at those prices.What kind of alloys are they ?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

This is going to sound strange but I'm considering plasti coating mine to see how they fair!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Callummarshall said:


> Ive just been quoted £85 a corner for 16" wheels from the wheel specialist, doesn't seem very reasonable any other suggestions?





silverblack said:


> Hmm seems dear to me almost cheaper to buy a new alloy depending on make.Was going to put mine in but not at those prices.What kind of alloys are they ?


I was quoted £440 for 19 inch bmw rims before by the wheel specialist's online booking service.

It wasn't the highest quote either.

I see some people getting wheels done for £50 each and wonder with overheads that the company will make much money out of it.

Some of the wheels must be 8-10 hours labour meaning the rate charged is only about £20 per hour.

Even little back street garages have to charge double that to make a living.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Double post


----------

